# Ac Roof Ducts



## davisd (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a 2011 outback 301BQ, and noticed that the air flow in the AC ducts seems very low in the dining area, and rear bedroom, but seems to flow good in the front bunk room. Is this normal, or should the flow be even for all vents?


----------



## Barry (Mar 13, 2011)

davisd said:


> I have a 2011 outback 301BQ, and noticed that the air flow in the AC ducts seems very low in the dining area, and rear bedroom, but seems to flow good in the front bunk room. Is this normal, or should the flow be even for all vents?


I have an 07 with same problem. I can put my hand near the ceiling receptacle for the Television and feel air circulating around it. I feel that the duct is not taped properly where it connects to the registers or where it connects to the unit itself.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

Not sure if yours has it or not, but ours has what I call "quick cool". You can open the main return or close it off so that the air dispurses out both ends of the camper better. But, this may not be the case.


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

I have the same model and year. What I did for mine is, I took the AC cover off (inside) and if you look up in there to the right you could see the duct work leaving the AC unit. The duct on mine that goes to the bedroom and kitchen area was being blocked by the silver AC tape. It was not cut out all the way. I just put my hand in there and made the hole a little larger where it should be. ( just be careful the duct work material is very thin) I also took the vent cover off in the bunk area and used the same type of tape to cover up part of the air flow. Because the bunks are closer to the AC unit it will be a little stronger in the front. My kids would always complain it was to cold in the front. After doing that everything works a lot cooler.


----------



## davisd (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## davisd (Aug 23, 2011)

Blip said:


> I have the same model and year. What I did for mine is, I took the AC cover off (inside) and if you look up in there to the right you could see the duct work leaving the AC unit. The duct on mine that goes to the bedroom and kitchen area was being blocked by the silver AC tape. It was not cut out all the way. I just put my hand in there and made the hole a little larger where it should be. ( just be careful the duct work material is very thin) I also took the vent cover off in the bunk area and used the same type of tape to cover up part of the air flow. Because the bunks are closer to the AC unit it will be a little stronger in the front. My kids would always complain it was to cold in the front. After doing that everything works a lot cooler.


Thanks I will try that although my dealer says that they checked everything and made sure the ducts are free.


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

The problem is not with the ducts being "free". Keystone needs to teach their unskilled workers how to use duct tape correctly. You need to look for gaps where the overhead duct was not taped to the AC plenum and also where the ceiling/ducting was cut out for the overhead registers. If it's not properly taped, you are pumpimg cold air into the roof area and that's not doing any good. If you see some tape that's bunched and sticking up, don't try to press it down. It removes easily and that lets you do a smooth tape job, The other thing you need to do is to block the overhead duct just past the last register. The duct actually extends past the register and it depends on back pressure to force air down through the register. It's not very efficient. You can use about anything. I cut strips of cardboard and taped them in place. I've read of guys using styrofoam material and taping it in place. With some silver duct tape and about an hour of time, I corrected all of my AC issues and almost doubled the air flow from the overhead registers.


----------



## Rickdavis (Mar 10, 2017)

Bob Landry said:


> The problem is not with the ducts being "free". Keystone needs to teach their unskilled workers how to use duct tape correctly. You need to look for gaps where the overhead duct was not taped to the AC plenum and also where the ceiling/ducting was cut out for the overhead registers. If it's not properly taped, you are pumpimg cold air into the roof area and that's not doing any good. If you see some tape that's bunched and sticking up, don't try to press it down. It removes easily and that lets you do a smooth tape job, The other thing you need to do is to block the overhead duct just past the last register. The duct actually extends past the register and it depends on back pressure to force air down through the register. It's not very efficient. You can use about anything. I cut strips of cardboard and taped them in place. I've read of guys using styrofoam material and taping it in place. With some silver duct tape and about an hour of time, I corrected all of my AC issues and almost doubled the air flow from the overhead registers.


i want to see that sliver tape, actually i was facing the same issue and i got very informative answers from here. it would be good if you reply here.


----------

